# any other options?



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

as we cant get state healthcare(self employed uk) or private insurance(dont cover pre existing medical problems) ..do we have any other options at all?

i am only asking before making further enquirys but as we have both worked here since 16 and paid full ni, do we have to tell our gp or could we possibly still get perscriptions here ,then hubby could collect when back in uk (every 3 weeks )
one medication which i now get two months supply(im hoping to ween him off this when we move)
plus every 6 months catheters/stoppers/syringes/medical tape ?

or if the answer is no ,would i be able to purchase these over the counter,or is this something i need to ask a spanish gp?

if i can do this we could then get cover via private ?

the rest of the family have no known medical problems just eldest son x

thank you x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

deedee76 said:


> as we cant get state healthcare(self employed uk) or private insurance(dont cover pre existing medical problems) ..do we have any other options at all?
> 
> i am only asking before making further enquirys but as we have both worked here since 16 and paid full ni, do we have to tell our gp or could we possibly still get perscriptions here ,then hubby could collect when back in uk (every 3 weeks )
> one medication which i now get two months supply(im hoping to ween him off this when we move)
> ...



at the moment, no, there are no other options in Spain at all in fact it would be fraud to still use a UK GP if you don't live in the UK - although some changes are afoot from April next year which would mean that you could still use the NHS in the UK after you moved here

I don't know exactly what these changes mean though - inasmuch as whether you could pop back every now & then & get prescriptions from a UK GP & have them filled there, or whether it's for operations & so on

I'd be surprised if you CAN'T buy those things in Spain in a farmacia - most people are surprised at what you CAN buy!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Would it not be possible for your husband to be self-employed in Spain rather than UK? (still working in UK of course).

What about the scheme whereby you pay about 60e per month (each) to get Spanish health care - is this not an option?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Would it not be possible for your husband to be self-employed in Spain rather than UK? (still working in UK of course).
> 
> What about the scheme whereby you pay about 60e per month (each) to get Spanish health care - is this not an option?


you can't join the new scheme until you have already been resident for a year - though for the future that would help


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> you can't join the new scheme until you have already been resident for a year - though for the future that would help


Is that based on padron date or residencia date? Hmmm.... open to interpretation I wonder?


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> at the moment, no, there are no other options in Spain at all in fact it would be fraud to still use a UK GP if you don't live in the UK - although some changes are afoot from April next year which would mean that you could still use the NHS in the UK after you moved here
> 
> I don't know exactly what these changes mean though - inasmuch as whether you could pop back every now & then & get prescriptions from a UK GP & have them filled there, or whether it's for operations & so on
> 
> I'd be surprised if you CAN'T buy those things in Spain in a farmacia - most people are surprised at what you CAN buy!


thank you i didnt know thats why i asked re still using our gp here x
i think ill keep looking for private but wait till april to see what changes come in x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Is that based on padron date or residencia date? Hmmm.... open to interpretation I wonder?


resident registration date afaik - in fact, you're also specifically excluded if you were registered & fiscally resident before April 24th 2012


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Would it not be possible for your husband to be self-employed in Spain rather than UK? (still working in UK of course).
> 
> What about the scheme whereby you pay about 60e per month (each) to get Spanish health care - is this not an option?


i really dont know i think we will have to send some more emails regarding the job,however he has seen one in the area on the job site for his trade so maybe would be another option to keep looking for employment with the care work to fall back on .

regarding the scheme ,first ive heard can you tell me more please xx


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> you can't join the new scheme until you have already been resident for a year - though for the future that would help



that would be great because i could get medical supplys to last a year if i start doubling up now ,so would only have the medication to buy thats if i cant ween him off it by then ... then i could get private for us all i know his condition would not be covered but i do have back up funds just incase


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

deedee76 said:


> that would be great because i could get medical supplys to last a year if i start doubling up now ,so would only have the medication to buy thats if i cant ween him off it by then ... then i could get private for us all i know his condition would not be covered but i do have back up funds just incase


I would advise you to find out what the cost of any private procedures would be before taking out any insurance. You need to know exactly what you will get from your scheme and rough estimates of costs of further treatment if needed.
I need a cataract op..private costs €6000 per eye.
So I shall go on the waiting list for Andalucia health care and put up with the inconvenience of waiting.
Private medical procedures are breathtakingly expensive. My partner spent over €5000 euros to have a few melanomas removed three years ago. Between us we've spent over &4000 euros on dental work sinve we came in late 2008.
Mind you, the days od NHS dentistry in the UK eere over before we leftin 2005..


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> I would advise you to find out what the cost of any private procedures would be before taking out any insurance. You need to know exactly what you will get from your scheme and rough estimates of costs of further treatment if needed.
> I need a cataract op..private costs €6000 per eye.
> So I shall go on the waiting list for Andalucia health care and put up with the inconvenience of waiting.
> Private medical procedures are breathtakingly expensive. My partner spent over €5000 euros to have a few melanomas removed three years ago. Between us we've spent over &4000 euros on dental work sinve we came in late 2008.
> Mind you, the days od NHS dentistry in the UK eere over before we leftin 2005..


thank you i will ,im just sorting out quotes at the moment to see whats what , how much is it for an appointment at the dentist for a checkup..i know all regions vary and will go in and find out exact costs in febuary when we are back over ,plus going to make an appointment with m.i.l gp and ask him a few questions re medication and costs x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

deedee76 said:


> thank you i will ,im just sorting out quotes at the moment to see whats what , how much is it for an appointment at the dentist for a checkup..i know all regions vary and will go in and find out exact costs in febuary when we are back over ,plus going to make an appointment with m.i.l gp and ask him a few questions re medication and costs x


I paid 40/50€ for a dental check up a few months ago

I'm trying to put it out of my mind.......


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

its only £25 here but the cost of a front tooth capped cost me £200 years ago seem to remember hubby having a tooth out over there in Spain and it was much cheaper but that was years ago..will have to go in and find out x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

deedee76 said:


> its only £25 here but the cost of a front tooth capped cost me £200 years ago seem to remember hubby having a tooth out over there in Spain and it was much cheaper but that was years ago..will have to go in and find out x


You are younger and hopefully fitter than I ...my partner is pretty tough and resilient, thankfully. So you don't have to expect the problems of getting older yet.
When we left the UK in 2005 I was in excellent health, as far as I knew. I ignored little warning signs, thought they would go away...but alas 'twas not the case.. But I feel I'm in good hands here.

As for dentistry...if ever I get murdered and my decomposing corpse is discovered by someone's dog I'll be easily identified by my dental records..bridgework, crowns, scarcely an untouched tooth in my mouth.. But toothache can make you feel suicidal, you can't ignore that. I think it should be treated like any other illness on the NHS or Spanish system, free at point of use.

But joking apart, you never know what might happen so you do need to be prepared...to know the ins and outs of a duck's arse, as my partner's employees used to say.. A good idea to talk it all over with the doctor at the local ambulatorio where your mil lives.

That's one of your two big issues to sort, the other being the amount required for residency. But you're well on the way to finding out what you need to know. Keep digging!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Mary, my parents have been quoted far less for their cataracts...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> Mary, my parents have been quoted far less for their cataracts...


Here in Spain? I must admit it's getting more and more difficult to read in artificial light. I'm against private medicine on principle really. 

I feel like an old engine..too many components in need of repair or replacement.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

i do not think stock piling medications etc is going to solve the issue. What happens if your son becomes ill, with no pre exisiting cover its a huge risk


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Frankly, I thik it would be completely stupid to even consider moving without full healthcare, no expemtions, for all of you. Just stockpiling bits and pieces for your son is not the answer. 

What happens if your son falls ill or has an accident in Spain? I've no idea what his level of mobility is, but assuming it is normal, he could have a fall like any of us, break an arm or a leg, get run over by a bus, never mind any complications associated with his existing problems. Then what......? Even those who are totally healthy have unexpected incidents and accidents requiring urgent medical care.Can't exactly get on a plane back to Doc/ hospital then, can you?

That is ignoring the fact that it is illegal to use the NHS if you are not resident in the UK.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

brocher said:


> Frankly, I thik it would be completely stupid to even consider moving without full healthcare, no expemtions, for all of you. Just stockpiling bits and pieces for your son is not the answer.
> 
> What happens if your son falls ill or has an accident in Spain? I've no idea what his level of mobility is, but assuming it is normal, he could have a fall like any of us, break an arm or a leg, get run over by a bus, never mind any complications associated with his existing problems. Then what......? Even those who are totally healthy have unexpected incidents and accidents requiring urgent medical care.Can't exactly get on a plane back to Doc/ hospital then, can you?
> 
> That is ignoring the fact that it is illegal to use the NHS if you are not resident in the UK.


I couldn't agree more. Eight years ago when we left the UK we were both fit and healthy. 
We never thought we'd have problems apart from the usual occasional cold. 
First casualty was Sandra. While we were in Prague, Azor, then only one but very powerful, gave her a playful 'kiss' ..and caused a hairline fracture of the upper jaw, damaging her top front teeth. Months of expensive dental work..about £4k worth!!
Then in Spain she developed skin nasties...more expense as she wasn't old enough to qualify for free health care.
Now I've got some problems..
And it could happen at any age.


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> You are younger and hopefully fitter than I ...my partner is pretty tough and resilient, thankfully. So you don't have to expect the problems of getting older yet.
> When we left the UK in 2005 I was in excellent health, as far as I knew. I ignored little warning signs, thought they would go away...but alas 'twas not the case.. But I feel I'm in good hands here.
> 
> As for dentistry...if ever I get murdered and my decomposing corpse is discovered by someone's dog I'll be easily identified by my dental records..bridgework, crowns, scarcely an untouched tooth in my mouth.. But toothache can make you feel suicidal, you can't ignore that. I think it should be treated like any other illness on the NHS or Spanish system, free at point of use.
> ...


I like to be prepared for the worst and i wont make the move until every final detail is in place , as i said we have been saving 10 years ,and another 12 ,18 months or 2 years wont make a difference . i have 3 issues also have schooling to sort hopefully will beable make more enquirys in febuary about all 3 xxthank you great advice from everyone .i knew it would never be easy just glad i can do all this beforehand to make things easier in the end x


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

cambio said:


> i do not think stock piling medications etc is going to solve the issue. What happens if your son becomes ill, with no pre exisiting cover its a huge risk


the medication is for behavioural problems not illness, which i am hoping to get him off when we do move as i think the fresh air warm weather and good food will change his behaviour dramatically , and the stockpilling of equipment is until we can pay into the system ,as i said it may not come to this if hubby can get the other job , his A.C.E which the equipment is for is managed well by myself ,apart from the first month after the op we have never had any problems with it as long as its kept clean and changed regulary . he has no other medical problems . and as he has had it in over 5 years and will have it for the rest of his life i am confident we wont have any problems at all . but as i say if we do and it is this i do have substancial funds to cover any treatments he may require x


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

brocher said:


> Frankly, I thik it would be completely stupid to even consider moving without full healthcare, no expemtions, for all of you. Just stockpiling bits and pieces for your son is not the answer.
> 
> What happens if your son falls ill or has an accident in Spain? I've no idea what his level of mobility is, but assuming it is normal, he could have a fall like any of us, break an arm or a leg, get run over by a bus, never mind any complications associated with his existing problems. Then what......? Even those who are totally healthy have unexpected incidents and accidents requiring urgent medical care.Can't exactly get on a plane back to Doc/ hospital then, can you?
> 
> That is ignoring the fact that it is illegal to use the NHS if you are not resident in the UK.


i can get him covered but not for his pre existing medical conditions as i have explained in the above post .
i didnt know about being illegal to still use nhs when living in spain that is why i asked .i would never do anything illegal ever


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

deedee76 said:


> i can get him covered but not for his pre existing medical conditions as i have explained in the above post .
> i didnt know about being illegal to still use nhs when living in spain that is why i asked .i would never do anything illegal ever



I'm not suggesting you would do anything illegal, deedee!

I think you are being very wise seeking as much help as possible. Even though it may seem we are just adding more problems, we are not really. We're just trying to cover any bases so if you do move, you aren't hit in the face with unexpected issues.

I'd still be concerned that a private health insurance would try to get out of paying if your son had any problems- that's what insurance does. And let's say you did have to pay for an op or something, do you really potentially have tens of thousands of pounds going spare to pay for it and keep your lives intact afterwards.

I would not like to base my whole future on the assumption of a new health scheme which might or might not cover you after a year or so. Spain is in deep crisis, and known for bad bureaucracy at the best of times. At the moment it is being investigated by the EU because it has been failing to provide healthcare to many UK holidaymakers legally entitled with their E101 cards.

By what you have now said about your eldests health, it sounds as though he is not so bad and there is no reason why the authorities in Spain won't deem him an independent adult. I've said it already, but I'll say it again, how is he going to get residence let alone join the healthcare scheme? 

Another year down the line and your middle son will also be just about facing the same scenario regarding having to be resident in his own right, not as a member of your family. Unemployment for the under 26yr old age group is around 60% and that includes many, many highly educated, multi lingual youngsters. 

As for your youngest, please heed the warnings you have been given by the parents and teachers on here, who have witnessed first hand how badly older, non native Spanish speakers do in state school.

Sunshine, and arguably better food, do not make up for unemployment for your children and no prospect of any. Ask any if the millions of unemployed in Spain facing serious hardship whether they prefer the sun and no job/money, or a decent job in harsher climes.

I can't help but come to the conclusion that you should postpone your move for five or six years, by which time things may have improved enough for hubby to get a job in Spain. Your youngest will be in Uni studying as a marine biologist and coming over to join you for long Uni holidays. Your other sons will have had time to establish careers too and can decide for themselves if they also want to move to Spain with you, and like your hubby, they may have a realistic chance of getting decent jobs in Spain, if they so choose. 

As it stands at the moment and ignoring health matters, you may well feel you are doing well for the first year or two but long term you are making life much, much harder for your kids futures. It would all probably have worked out fine 10 yrs ago when you first started planning- but not now with the state Spain is in.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have to say that really is excellent sound advice from Brocher, deedee. From your posts it's very clear that you aren't rushing into this. Unemployment is very high in Spain. Where I live one in three adults out of ten are out of work and six out of ten under twenty-fives. Wages are low compared to the UK and working hours long. Many British immigrants have returned to the UK whilst others are trapped with mortgages they can't afford in unsaleable properties.
As for education for your youngest..realistically, what chance will he have of realising his ambitions if he is transferred to a Spanish school where he will face many difficulties of adjustment, language being just one of them. 
Employment for your other two sons is likely to be non- existent or non- contractual, temporary and low-paid. Little chance of a career.
I think that you are somewhat unrealistic in your view of life in Spain. Yes, the weather is better but I don't go for the view that says food is fresher and better in Spain. It is just as possible to find quality fresh food in the UK. We eat well here but we did in the UK. We eat differently here, more fish and sea food but no better and not that much cheaper. In fact, we tend to spend more as fresh fish is not cheap. Even in our comfortable retirement we have our worries and problems. Life is no easy one long day of sun, leisure and freedom from care. On the contrary, many Spanish families face a bitter daily struggle for existence and that is no exaggeration. If their lives are difficult, then how much more difficult could it be for an immigrant?
Your in-laws presumably aren't working and qualify for free health care. Compared to young working families their lives are indeed laid-back.
Maybe you should consider Brocher's advice. Wait until your child has completed his schooling and hopefully university in the UK? Meanwhile, visit your in-laws as often as you can and build up your knowledge of how things are here. 
Imo it will take at least ten years for things to improve here..


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

i am taking everything on board ,and re-reading everyones advice ,i know you all trying/and helping and i thank you all. as i said we are planning every final detail i have to having children , the job situation is much the same in my area proberbly not as bad as spain but still bad . i really should explain myself more what i mean by a better life is at the moment with work,running a family and helping every tom dick and harry that likes to take advantage of someone who cant say no (me) life here is hard and i wont even get onto the subject of the weather and not being able to get out ,in spain i would be a housewife go back to basics,have more time for my children ,plan a diet for my kids thats as natural as possible at the moment i dont have the time or funds (as we are saving as much as possible) to do this ,im not saying we eat junk or convienence far from . my hubby works long hours 6/7 days a week he is outside doing a very manually hard job , after being made redundant after 18 years in his proffession of telephone and computer engineer . so even if he had to go back to the uk for 3 weeks to a much easier job with a large pay cut the benefits we see are greater than the money lost . 
as for my eldest son , he is downs syndrome ,autistic and has severe behavioural problems hense the medicine .he also has an ACE which he will possibly have for the rest of his life .

if i cant work through every situation im faced with ,we will not be moving across and will wait 6 years until my husband can take early retirement ,and then i would look for a job .

thanks all sorry for not explaining properly and thanks for your continued help even though you have proberbly been asked it a million times ..im not good on computers at all but in january i am taking a short course lol x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

deedee76 said:


> i am taking everything on board ,and re-reading everyones advice ,i know you all trying/and helping and i thank you all. as i said we are planning every final detail i have to having children , the job situation is much the same in my area proberbly not as bad as spain but still bad . i really should explain myself more what i mean by a better life is at the moment with work,running a family and helping every tom dick and harry that likes to take advantage of someone who cant say no (me) life here is hard and i wont even get onto the subject of the weather and not being able to get out ,in spain i would be a housewife go back to basics,have more time for my children ,plan a diet for my kids thats as natural as possible at the moment i dont have the time or funds (as we are saving as much as possible) to do this ,im not saying we eat junk or convienence far from . my hubby works long hours 6/7 days a week he is outside doing a very manually hard job , after being made redundant after 18 years in his proffession of telephone and computer engineer . so even if he had to go back to the uk for 3 weeks to a much easier job with a large pay cut the benefits we see are greater than the money lost .
> as for my eldest son , he is downs syndrome ,autistic and has severe behavioural problems hense the medicine .he also has an ACE which he will possibly have for the rest of his life .
> 
> if i cant work through every situation im faced with ,we will not be moving across and will wait 6 years until my husband can take early retirement ,and then i would look for a job .
> ...



Ask as much as you like,deedee. It is a pleasure to 'talk' with you as unlike many others wanting to come to live in Spain, you are taking on board what we 'old-timers' are saying and not dismissing it.

I understand what you are saying about having more time for your family and hopefully for yourself too. Bringing up a child with Downs Syndrome is not easy and I admire you. I honestly don't think I could cope in a situation like yours yet you not pnly keep your family together, you help others.

As for computers...believe me,deedee, if I can manage to do the things I do then so can you. I am not a very practical person. But.. I can surf the net, do e-mails, use Word for documents and spreadsheets, stuff like that. i'd like to be able to do PowerPointpresentations but I've never got round to trying to learn.

I know unemployment is high in some parts of the UK especially the North but believe me, it's three times worse here. National unemployment is at 26% but along the Costas it's worse...34% here.

So...ask as many questions as you like and remember we don't know everything, we are nearly all immigrants too, apart from a few like PW xavia and Anles who have gone native


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Ask as much as you like,deedee. It is a pleasure to 'talk' with you as unlike many others wanting to come to live in Spain, you are taking on board what we 'old-timers' are saying and not dismissing it.
> 
> I understand what you are saying about having more time for your family and hopefully for yourself too. Bringing up a child with Downs Syndrome is not easy and I admire you. I honestly don't think I could cope in a situation like yours yet you not pnly keep your family together, you help others.
> 
> ...


thank you so so much ,it isnt easy his behaviour is terrible , but when we can get out he burns so much energy the fresh air does him good and hes like a different person , i hate seeing him angry i feel he vents his frustrations with the behaviour(kicking/biting/punching/breaking things the medication takes the edge of but dosnt stop the behaviour) .and i know moving to a warmer climate will benefit him,he loves nothing better than going to the market with his bag and list ,walking,going to the beach ,helping me cook.if hes busy hes ok .even christmas day last year we were sat outside having our dinner , you cant even eat dinner outside here in the summer exept maybe 3/4 days here and there.we all hate it here and its hard the only thing keeping us going is our dream ,a familys dream to live in spain . that dream will come true one day because if theres one thing i know about my family we will fight every step of the way to get there as we have always done no matter how long it takes x

we not millionaires never will be ,we like the simple things in life ,our family is our haven ,i think thats why we like spain so much they are family orientated . we just want a simple life , in an area we have loved for 10 years a place were when we go back actually feels like home


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

deedee76 said:


> thank you so so much ,it isnt easy his behaviour is terrible , but when we can get out he burns so much energy the fresh air does him good and hes like a different person , i hate seeing him angry i feel he vents his frustrations with the behaviour(kicking/biting/punching/breaking things the medication takes the edge of but dosnt stop the behaviour) .and i know moving to a warmer climate will benefit him,he loves nothing better than going to the market with his bag and list ,walking,going to the beach ,helping me cook.if hes busy hes ok .even christmas day last year we were sat outside having our dinner , you cant even eat dinner outside here in the summer exept maybe 3/4 days here and there.we all hate it here and its hard the only thing keeping us going is our dream ,a familys dream to live in spain . that dream will come true one day because if theres one thing i know about my family we will fight every step of the way to get there as we have always done no matter how long it takes x
> 
> we not millionaires never will be ,we like the simple things in life ,our family is our haven ,i think thats why we like spain so much they are family orientated . we just want a simple life , in an area we have loved for 10 years a place were when we go back actually feels like home



I know what you mean about the simple life. Our life is centred around each other and our dogs, with of course family in the Uk and friends here. We don't do posh or expensive things and see it as a great privilege to be on a life-long holiday here, although I certainly didn't expect to end up in Spain.

It's November yet I'm writing this on a lounger by the pool. We'll have lunch outside and we usually sit outside and read or talk until nne in the evening.. If we were still in Prague there could be deep snow outside. Fingers crossed the weather is as good for your February visit.
Normally I pour scorn on people who use the phrase Spanish dream as Spain is no paradise. A dream based on sun, leisure and cheap booze and tobacco with endless golf seems to be a rather superficial aim, thh. There's more to the truly good life than that.
But you seem to understand all that.. i'm sure things will fall into place sooner or later.


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> I know what you mean about the simple life. Our life is centred around each other and our dogs, with of course family in the Uk and friends here. We don't do posh or expensive things and see it as a great privilege to be on a life-long holiday here, although I certainly didn't expect to end up in Spain.
> 
> It's November yet I'm writing this on a lounger by the pool. We'll have lunch outside and we usually sit outside and read or talk until nne in the evening.. If we were still in Prague there could be deep snow outside. Fingers crossed the weather is as good for your February visit.
> Normally I pour scorn on people who use the phrase Spanish dream as Spain is no paradise. A dream based on sun, leisure and cheap booze and tobacco with endless golf seems to be a rather superficial aim, thh. There's more to the truly good life than that.
> But you seem to understand all that.. i'm sure things will fall into place sooner or later.


And i have the heating on sat inside as its raining yet again , walking and reading are my two favourite things to do even the tv dosnt interest me , we like to play board/card games thats our favourite pastime . our dream is based on sun but more family and better health ,less hassle . i dont drink or play golf so no issue there , to me lifes about being happy and healthy .love verses money love wins every time  i have an amazing man who works his fingers to the bone for us .
thank you for taking time to help x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

deedee76 said:


> And i have the heating on sat inside as its raining yet again , walking and reading are my two favourite things to do even the tv dosnt interest me , we like to play board/card games thats our favourite pastime . our dream is based on sun but more family and better health ,less hassle . i dont drink or play golf so no issue there , to me lifes about being happy and healthy .love verses money love wins every time  i have an amazing man who works his fingers to the bone for us .
> thank you for taking time to help x


Well, I haven't really helped much, just pointed out a few problems but you knew about them anyway.

We decided to leave the UK on the spur of the moment, really. My partner owned and managed two businesses and one day whilst walking in the woods we decided we had more than enough to be able to live the life we wanted..so within ten weeks we were off to Prague. We flew over to find a place to live, put everything we owned property-wise on the market and have never regretted it.
We could have stayed working in the UK to make more money...but there are more important things than adding more when you've got enough..
We got out of the rat race before retirement age but..we had no dependents and had the proceedsof property sales plus my income so it was quite painless for us, although when we were planning our move iin Prague in August the exchange rate was £1=€1.22 but when we got here in December it was €1 for £1!
But we had based our calculations on that as the worstcase scenario..


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> resident registration date afaik - in fact, you're also specifically excluded if you were registered & fiscally resident before April 24th 2012


I thought you were entitled to free care if resident here before 24/04/12? and income under 100,000 e p/a?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

extranjero said:


> I thought you were entitled to free care if resident here before 24/04/12? and income under 100,000 e p/a?


... someone hasn't been following the thread ...

Before that date, in theory, you can get free health care. After that date and after 1 year residency, you can pay into the scheme to get health care as said by Lynn.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> ... someone hasn't been following the thread ...
> 
> Before that date, in theory, you can get free health care. After that date and after 1 year residency, you can pay into the scheme to get health care as said by Lynn.


Yes, but I thought that it didn't mean you have to have applied before that date;doesn't it mean that as long as you can prove that you were resident before that date you can still apply?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Yes, but I thought that it didn't mean you have to have applied before that date;doesn't it mean that as long as you can prove that you were resident before that date you can still apply?


you couldn't apply for free healthcare before August 2012 anyway - but had to be _*properly registered as resident & fiscally resident before April 24th 2012*_

this new scheme is for anyone who registered as resident _*AFTER April 24th 2012 *_- THEY can 'buy in' to state healthcare after they have been _*properly registered as resident & fiscally resident for 12 months*_


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

deedee76 said:


> i am taking everything on board ,and re-reading everyones advice ,i know you all trying/and helping and i thank you all. as i said we are planning every final detail i have to having children , the job situation is much the same in my area proberbly not as bad as spain but still bad . i really should explain myself more what i mean by a better life is at the moment with work,running a family and helping every tom dick and harry that likes to take advantage of someone who cant say no (me) life here is hard and i wont even get onto the subject of the weather and not being able to get out ,in spain i would be a housewife go back to basics,have more time for my children ,plan a diet for my kids thats as natural as possible at the moment i dont have the time or funds (as we are saving as much as possible) to do this ,im not saying we eat junk or convienence far from . my hubby works long hours 6/7 days a week he is outside doing a very manually hard job , after being made redundant after 18 years in his proffession of telephone and computer engineer . so even if he had to go back to the uk for 3 weeks to a much easier job with a large pay cut the benefits we see are greater than the money lost .
> as for my eldest son , he is downs syndrome ,autistic and has severe behavioural problems hense the medicine .he also has an ACE which he will possibly have for the rest of his life .
> 
> if i cant work through every situation im faced with ,we will not be moving across and will wait 6 years until my husband can take early retirement ,and then i would look for a job .
> ...



You're explaining yourself fine! Stop apologising and keep asking anything you want! As mrypg says, we may not have a precise answer but at the very worst we raise issues so, as far as possible, you can be sure you haven't overlooked anything important.

Just be sure you don't start to see Spain as the answer to all your problems, it won't be. Daily life probably won't change that much. You may even just swap one set of problems for another. You'll still be cleaning and cooking - when it's far to-ooo hot to do so. At least it's cosy in the UK, ironing and cooking when it's cold outdoors! You're eldest son's behaviour may (or may not) improve but your other sons could have many more problems with work, education and making new friends. How do you know your husband will get this other job - why can't he get it now? You'll have less income and your bills may not be as much cheaper as you'd like if you have to pay for flights to the UK, more expensive prescriptions, private health insurance - and other costs which are rising fast in Spain. You'll still have to work out the residency requirements. And if you are the overly generous type of person who allows others to take advantage, how are you going to avoid building up a new set of hangers on in Spain!


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

brocher said:


> You're explaining yourself fine! Stop apologising and keep asking anything you want! As mrypg says, we may not have a precise answer but at the very worst we raise issues so, as far as possible, you can be sure you haven't overlooked anything important.
> 
> Just be sure you don't start to see Spain as the answer to all your problems, it won't be. Daily life probably won't change that much. You may even just swap one set of problems for another. You'll still be cleaning and cooking - when it's far to-ooo hot to do so. At least it's cosy in the UK, ironing and cooking when it's cold outdoors! You're eldest son's behaviour may (or may not) improve but your other sons could have many more problems with work, education and making new friends. How do you know your husband will get this other job - why can't he get it now? You'll have less income and your bills may not be as much cheaper as you'd like if you have to pay for flights to the UK, more expensive prescriptions, private health insurance - and other costs which are rising fast in Spain. You'll still have to work out the residency requirements. And if you are the overly generous type of person who allows others to take advantage, how are you going to avoid building up a new set of hangers on in Spain!


thank you ,i do see it as answer to a lot of my problems already mainly eldest behaviour and health wise. i love cleaning and cooking i do it now and work ,and in the summer i either do bbq or make something in the slow cooker  he has a contact in the company so the jobs not a problem its there when he is ready ,he cant get it now because we are not ready to move to spain as yet , the job he has now is much higher paid than the care work. im working on the boys youngest will look into school in feb then he will go on to college the uni ..middle lad discussing college so lots to do in febuary ,with possibility of him moving back to uk after that .as he will be 19 . i have already figured the cost of flights into our budget .private health insurance i hadnt but getting quotes at the minute and we would pay a year from our fall back budget .i know i would never pay as much for electric as i do here and no gas bill there either ,other bills i have used m.i.l for when we have all stayed with them and added 30% to get a rough estimate ,i found out comunal costs(if any) on the few propertys we are interested in ,and also water and i intend to stay in my little bubble and not get any hangers on ha ha .


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

oh and suma costs ..plus we know a great spanish guy for any house repairs that my hubby cant do hiself and an electrician mil had lots of problems with hers x


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

deedee76 said:


> thank you ,i do see it as answer to a lot of my problems already mainly eldest behaviour and health wise. i love cleaning and cooking i do it now and work ,and in the summer i either do bbq or make something in the slow cooker  he has a contact in the company so the jobs not a problem its there when he is ready ,he cant get it now because we are not ready to move to spain as yet , the job he has now is much higher paid than the care work. im working on the boys youngest will look into school in feb then he will go on to college the uni ..middle lad discussing college so lots to do in febuary ,with possibility of him moving back to uk after that .as he will be 19 . i have already figured the cost of flights into our budget .private health insurance i hadnt but getting quotes at the minute and we would pay a year from our fall back budget .i know i would never pay as much for electric as i do here and no gas bill there either ,other bills i have used m.i.l for when we have all stayed with them and added 30% to get a rough estimate ,i found out comunal costs(if any) on the few propertys we are interested in ,and also water and i intend to stay in my little bubble and not get any hangers on ha ha .



You'l get bored without your hangers on! 

It would be great if you could get your middle son to get a bit more education but same problem as your youngest - they'd both get on a lot better studying in English in the UK.


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

brocher said:


> You'l get bored without your hangers on!
> 
> It would be great if you could get your middle son to get a bit more education but same problem as your youngest - they'd both get on a lot better studying in English in the UK.


trust me i wont im very crafty im currently using my days off to make wedding flowers and table plans for someone on a tight budget .and thats only one ha ha .
middle son has always hated school he did better than expected in his gcse but he wouldnt go to college he got a job straight away ,its not what i wanted its manual labour ,im trying to get him to do an accountancy course as for the last two years he has done work experience over the holidays at his grandparents buisness.
middle son is very clever better loves school,he is better at spanish than us as well and hes confident like his dad so we think he will do well . we have spoken to a few english familys and there kids near the mil and they didnt know any spanish before starting school and there parents say they are doing well after struggling a little at first .
as i say we will know more in febuary when we have visited the schools/college . hopefully before then we have some idea re residency and healthcare x


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> you couldn't apply for free healthcare before August 2012 anyway - but had to be _*properly registered as resident & fiscally resident before April 24th 2012*_
> 
> this new scheme is for anyone who registered as resident _*AFTER April 24th 2012 *_- THEY can 'buy in' to state healthcare after they have been _*properly registered as resident & fiscally resident for 12 months*_


On our local forum a resident has stated that he has just obtained free healthcare, because he was resident before April 24th 2012, and had an income of less than 100,000 euros. which I think contradicts what Snikpoh said in reply to my earlier post.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> On our local forum a resident has stated that he has just obtained free healthcare, because he was resident before April 24th 2012, and had an income of less than 100,000 euros. which I think contradicts what Snikpoh said in reply to my earlier post.


I don't think so. That's two different things entirely. The free healthcare, as we have said, is for those resident BEFORE that date. 
The new ' buy in ' scheme is for those who registered since.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I don't think so. That's two different things entirely. The free healthcare, as we have said, is for those resident BEFORE that date.
> The new ' buy in ' scheme is for those who registered since.


I know-what I am saying is that if you were resident before that date you can still apply for free health care now-this person has done so, and succeeded!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> I know-what I am saying is that if you were resident before that date you can still apply for free health care now-this person has done so, and succeeded!


of course you can

people are doing so every day

And that's what snikpoh said too


----------

